# Just Got My Exhaust and Cup Kit



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

well finally my cup kit came and i got my custom exhaust with megan muff for a 145$ so im happy. the cup kit better than coilovers. i love it. 2inch front and 1.6inch back. the exhaust has a very good note to it. sounds like an r32 i was happy
sorry it is 1.6in in the back

_Modified by LightningBunny at 7:54 AM 4-30-2007_
http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ake=H%


_Modified by LightningBunny at 7:57 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Just Got My Exhaust and Cup Kit (LightningBunny)*

Now just get some video or soundclip, please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Just Got My Exhaust and Cup Kit (LightningBunny)*

what cupkit gives 2in front and back'?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

h&r


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_h&r


yea? show me a link of one that drops 2inches in the front and 2inches in the back


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

its 2.2 in the front, 1.6 in the back. serious rake. i have it. wish the back was lower. i have fender gap even with 19s.
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...3%2E2


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

i got them cheaper than wats on tirerack.com and parts4vw.com


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

So which muffler did you get removed??? or did you just replace one and keep the other one....


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (Itsarabbit)*

i used the megan racing carbon muffler. check it out


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

k did everything fit of did you have to purchase any piping cuz i have been looking into it and im definitely purchasing that carbon fiber one but i wanna ask you what all you needed and what you did to install it or whoever installed it thanks.


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (Itsarabbit)*

go to a good repped muffler shop and ask how much they charge for a custom exhaust


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

this one might look good
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (007rabbit)*

very dtm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

congrats dude, i hope you enjoy it


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

im thinking about gettin another rabbit a four dour 5 speed


----------



## JZoidberg (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueMotorsport* »_im thinking about gettin another rabbit a four dour 5 speed
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thats exactly what I would have gotten if the Rabbit was out when I got the Jetta.


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (JZoidberg)*

well i have me now a Gti again but am thinking a rabbit four door for my wifey


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

rogue got another gti now man. and ya get another 2.5l for ya wifey. he returns to the light side of the force


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

yeah ok


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

I hope you get that rabbit rogue. I really miss your insightful posts of automotive technology in the 2.5 forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

hahahaha good one bunny boy


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

ne time fsi boy hehehe 2.5t coming to stores soon lol


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

has the kit given you any camber issues?


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

nope its rides really good. i was going to buy coilovers but this is way better. geting swway bar next week.


----------



## alexq07 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (Tbunny25l)*

quick question. it may sound like a noob question or whatever, but whats a cup kit? is that just springs or what? im new to VW but not cars. im a tech at an acura dealership so im not familiar w/ the VW lingo lol.


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (alexq07)*

cup kit is like a coilover system but cheaper is the easiest way to say it


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Tbunny25l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbunny25l* »_cup kit is like a coilover system but cheaper is the easiest way to say it

thats horribly misleading. 
its a set of springs and shocks that are engineered with each other in mind. this results in a super smooth comfortable ride with a great drop and a great price as compared to putting together a spring/shock combo yourself.
they are not heights or damper adjustable. there is nothing "coilover" about them.


_Modified by travis3265 at 9:14 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
thats horribly misleading. 
its a set of springs and shocks that are engineered with each other in mind. this results in a super smooth comfortable ride with a great drop and a great price as compared to putting together a spring/shock combo yourself.
they are not heights or damper adjustable. there is nothing "coilover" about them.

thats why i said like lol








_Modified by travis3265 at 9:14 AM 5-17-2007_


----------

